# Two Smart Girls Lost in the Woods



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Two young sisters who survived for 44 hours in the wilderness of Northern California before they were found alive on Sunday did so by using basic survival skills they learned at their local 4-H club.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/californ...sh-water-from-huckleberry-leaves-sheriff-says


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good on them.
Best thing you can do is stay put. The last known location you were at will be where rescue teams check for you first, and will move out from there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

....You are right, those are two smart girls....


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hmm not so smart when the got lost...
The should wear at least a whistle. And why the get some unhealthy thinks in the Hospital?!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

User Name said:


> Hmm not so smart when the got lost...!


I got lost one time in the woods where I grew up at and hunted forever... does not mean your stupid.

all it takes is to get turned around on a overcast day....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

good on them....44 hours....not long in terms of health risks, but I'm sure very scary for a couple of young kids.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you ever get lost in the woods, just start talking politics. Someone will come along and start arguing with you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A happy ending for a change. Good on them for using their noggins and not panicking.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I am happy they were found alive and well! That said, I hope they get a right good whupping for leaving the house after their mother told them not to. I do question the fact that the parents did not figure out they were missing for so long though. Maybe Mommy was having an extended wine and bath session.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Go in woods, take your compass.........


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I am happy they were found alive and well! That said, I hope they get a right good whupping for leaving the house after their mother told them not to. I do question the fact that the parents did not figure out they were missing for so long though. Maybe Mommy was having an extended wine and bath session.


time flies man...

I wife and I thought all the kids were playing in the house... no worries.. until supper time we started counting heads

the 5 year old had went across the street , down the hill, and was playing the park...for hours!

we talked about house arrest and ankle bracelets


----------

